# VERY unexpected crayfish



## AndreaPond (May 2, 2020)

Hello! Yesterday I received the MOST unexpected birthday gift in the form of an orange crayfish. It is approximately 3 inches in length, perhaps more and I don't know what type it is. Is it a dwarf? It seems a little large to me. Fascinating creature to say the very least.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Not a dwarf; they only reach about 1"; sometimes 1.5". This one will need at least a 20 gallon long aquarium and no tank mates than can fit in its claws.

They are extremely territorial so you'd need an even bigger tank if you get more.


----------



## AndreaPond (May 2, 2020)

There is no chance I'll get more. Truth be told I'm scared of it! I'm going to put it in a 20 gallon long on Saturday. Thank you!


----------



## The Outlaw (Sep 11, 2020)

Looks like a neon red crayfish.


----------



## AndreaPond (May 2, 2020)

Since I don't know the sex, 'it' is now resting probably somewhat awkwardly in a new 20 g long. I took some filter floss and some media from Mr. Garvey's filter and seeded the 20 g. I opted for a sand substrate and in 7 hours it's already pretty clear. I'll post pics tomorrow, while I pray tonight that he doesn't escape. 

#StillScared


----------



## AndreaPond (May 2, 2020)

Also, my mum and I went to dinner tonight, just beating the new Toronto restaurant lockdown by mere hours and I saved the tail of my steamed shrimp for this creature. He immediately went for it!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I have always wanted a pet crayfish.


----------



## AndreaPond (May 2, 2020)

Here it is!


----------



## AndreaPond (May 2, 2020)

He's been under the driftwood the last few hours but otherwise is in the black plumbing thing (never did any plumbing so I've NO idea what it is), but it was only $4 at Canadian Tire.


----------



## The Outlaw (Sep 11, 2020)

The tank setup is awesome. Love it.


----------



## AndreaPond (May 2, 2020)

Thank you Outlaw! After probably 10-12 hours of searching 'crayfish tank setup' I landed on this. Since I don't have an aquarium stand, can someone come over and help me lift this off the floor? 😂


----------



## The Outlaw (Sep 11, 2020)

You're welcome, @AndreaPond.


----------

